# GSOD with new WD20EURS drive --- questions



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

So yesterday I backed up the 1TB Hitachi drive in my TiVoHD.....did a truncated backup.

Restored to a new WD20EURS today.

Started to boot....went to acquiring channel info and then went into a GSOD.

Do I give it a chance to get through the (supposed) 3 hour process to try and recover or do I assume there's something bad and pack it up and RMA with NewEgg?

Please advise......,


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Well hallelujah!

Just as I was about to give up and pull the drive, voila, on comes the TiVo boot video. And things look good. Reporting 318 HD hours. SP list is there.

The only weird thing is some of the TiVo Central shortcuts don't work. TiVo 4 and 6 go to the Find Programs menu instead of jumping down the next level. That's fine though.


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

Your power supply's capacitors might be failing which results in random reboots and assorted odd behaviors. It's inevitable in Series 2 and 3 units, an issue that affects a lot of electronic goods of that era. It's something you likely only have to fix once though.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Capacitors all looked good when I opened the box. I think the PS/caps are I ios shape. I think there was just a few bad sectors that the scandisk process needed to get past. Recorded several shows successfully overnight. I think we're out of the woods. There's been no signs of the same problems from before, which leads e to eleven it was jus the hard drive.....But of course, I know where to get a new PS if I have to.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

No signs of any problems at this point. I think all is well!


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

jlb said:


> No signs of any problems at this point. I think all is well!


Nice to hear, but you should go ahead and figure out which caps you'll need and have them on hand and install them when you've got some time and there's nothing scheduled to be recorded, so that you don't find yourself scrambling to fix the problem in a few months, like say during fall new show premiere season.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Well, it's prob just as easy to order the whole power supply. Sure, a few more dollars, but installation prob a little easier.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

jlb said:


> Well, it's prob just as easy to order the whole power supply. Sure, a few more dollars, but installation prob a little easier.


And that power supply will have come off of the same assembly line where the ones now failing got their bogus capacitors.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

I still have a couple TCD652160 TiVoHDs without any subscription, and with properly rebuilt power supplies.

They aren't worth enough to ship whole, and the HDMI ports need repair, so I'm going to be putting the power supplies in the buyer/seller area soon.

I've been selling a lot of things on TCF lately. But, it's just cleaning-house after many years of TiVo owning, upgrade cycles, and drives that I bought in bulk.

PM me with any questions, or wait until I post them, and it's first-come, first-served. I haven't researched the "going rate" for them on fleabay yet. I just know they are a lot cheaper to ship than the whole TiVo HD (unless I can find a flat-rate box and call the TiVo HD the "packaging material" for the power supply).


----------

